# Infantry selection date (actual question, not impatient)



## Knight13 (24 Jul 2013)

Does anyone know/has anyone been given an idea of when the next infantry selection date is? I am asking because I have a court date in September (speeding ticket) and I don't want to be put off even longer because of it. I am on the merit list and if the selection date is before September I will just pay the ticket or appoint someone and clear things up! Thanks.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Jul 2013)

Why don't you just man/woman up and pay the ticket now.  :


----------



## RectorCR (24 Jul 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Why don't you just man/woman up and pay the ticket now.  :



I'm sure that's fine for someone who has a full time job or a pension but when I received one as a student and it being like $400+ it was a pretty hefty financial burden. I think it has little to do with ones manhood/womanhood. Plus maybe he's innocent and that's why he's taking it to court...

Back to te question...are you applying as an NCM or Officer?


----------



## Cbbmtt (24 Jul 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Why don't you just man/woman up and pay the ticket now.  :



 :goodpost:

You have a legal obligation and I would take care of it as soon as possible if you are serious in joining the forces. Especially if you are only disputing the ticket to see if the officer shows up to court to get out of paying the ticket.


----------



## DAA (24 Jul 2013)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know/has anyone been given an idea of when the next infantry selection date is?



Infmn NCM selections on done by your local CFRC as they see fit with no set schedule.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Jul 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I'm sure that's fine for someone who has a full time job or a pension but when I received one as a student and it being like $400+ it was a pretty hefty financial burden.



That sounds like a personal issue.  A fine that large suggests you did something pretty egregious that you ought to have known better.



> I think it has little to do with ones manhood/womanhood.



BS, most people (myself included at one point) just have their fingers crossed that the issuing officer doesn't attend and the ticket is dismissed.  Now I just try not to get a ticket in the first place, and the 2 I have gotten in the last 10 years I just paid them.  Why.... well 



> Plus maybe he's innocent and that's why he's taking it to court...



Most people who get a ticket are guilty of whatever offence they recieved the ticket for.   The vast majority of Provincial Offences (like traffic offences) are regulatory-strict liability offences.  Meaning _Mens Rea (the mental aspect of an offence also called intent or lack of intent) is not required to prove that you commited the offence.  Ergo whether you meant to speed, blow through a stop sign, forget to renew your licence/val tag etc. is irrelevant.  Simply saying to the JP well I didn't mean too, or I didn't see etc. won't absovle you.  They will simply ask "So you admit you committed x offence?"  You "Yes, but " JP "Yes but nothing, set fine is x amount you have 30 days to pay" is usually how it plays out. _


----------



## Knight13 (25 Jul 2013)

I borrowed a friends car for a couple hours and got a ticket for the license sticker. It's not the fine(150$), I just don't want it on my record for insurance purposes.

I am applying for infantry soldier


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Jul 2013)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> I borrowed a friends car for a couple hours and got a ticket for the license sticker. It's not the fine(150$), I just don't want it on my record for insurance purposes.
> 
> I am applying for infantry soldier



It's a non moving violation, they aren't factored into insurance rates, only moving violations (like speeding, running reds etc.) are considered.


----------



## JorgSlice (25 Jul 2013)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> I borrowed a friends car for a couple hours and got a ticket for the license sticker. It's not the fine(150$), I just don't want it on my record for insurance purposes.
> 
> I am applying for infantry soldier



LOL really!?

You broke motor vehicle regulations but you want to try and convince the Justice to basically forgive the penalties? I've been to plenty of stupid court hearings in my time but I think this one may take the cake.

Pay the fine and move on. It'll be less painful in the end.


----------



## Knight13 (25 Jul 2013)

I didn't know that at the time (about insurance) and I just wanted to lessen the fine, no need to be a cock about the thing PrairieThunder, I bet you've never broken any rules in your life. ! I've never gotten a ticket before, so I didn't know the process fully. Plus, 110$ is a lot of money for a student. Anyway, I had the court date this morning (just got the date confused with something else) , pleaded guilty and I got a 55$ instead of 110$.  Thanks for the responses everyone! Oh, my local CFRC (Barrie) says they don't know when the next selection date for infantry is... Has anyone heard anything at all? I just like to know these things I suppose.


----------



## JorgSlice (25 Jul 2013)

Knight13 said:
			
		

> I didn't know that at the time (about insurance) and I just wanted to lessen the fine, no need to be a **** about the thing PrairieThunder, I bet you've never broken any rules in your life. ! I've never gotten a ticket before, so I didn't know the process fully. Plus, 110$ is a lot of money for a student. Anyway, I had the court date this morning (just got the date confused with something else) , pleaded guilty and I got a 55$ instead of 110$.  Thanks for the responses everyone! Oh, my local CFRC (Barrie) says they don't know when the next selection date for infantry is... Has anyone heard anything at all? I just like to know these things I suppose.



I got pulled over for speeding once. Once. I paid it and moved on, now I pull people over for a living


----------



## Teager (25 Jul 2013)

> Has anyone heard anything at all? I just like to know these things I suppose.





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Infmn NCM selections on done by your local CFRC as they see fit with no set schedule.



That answers your question.


----------



## peterpan (25 Jul 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I got pulled over for speeding once. Once. I paid it and moved on, now I pull people over for a living


LOL...I am glad i checked your profile, I almost blamed you for being an MP. 8) And i thought an infraction like that was given to the owner of the plate not the driver?


----------



## JorgSlice (26 Jul 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> LOL...I am glad i checked your profile, I almost blamed you for being an MP. 8) And i thought an infraction like that was given to the owner of the plate not the driver?



Off topic :

Depends on how you get caught. If it's photo radar, it's the registered owner of the vehicle, if you get pulled over by a physical officer it gets attached to your licence.


----------



## peterpan (2 Aug 2013)

stupid photo radar....lol glad we don't have them here.


----------

